# Official 2013 COTY Vote Thread



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein

Name: Justin
Location: Beaumont, CA
Info: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS
Stock Options: Connectivity package [Aux/USB/Bluetooth]


Modifications


Exterior:
- De-Badged
- Fog Lamps
- Thule Roof Rack
- Thule Fairing 44"
- 6000K HID Headlights
- Thule Eschelon Bike Carrier
- Thule Flat Top Snowboard/Ski Carrier
- Plasti-dipped Roof & Trunk Black
- Blacked out Bowties, Chrome, & Front Markers


Interior:
- Vinyl Seat Inserts [Black with Red Stripe]
- Vinyl Wrapped Door & Dashboard Trim [Red]
- Suede Wrapped Headliner [Red]
- Painted Console Trim [Red]
- Painted Pillars & Various Roof Trim [Black]
- Upgraded Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel


Audio:
- 1/0 Gauge Big Three Kit
- 1/0 Gauge Power & Ground Wire
- 1 In 3 Out Distribution Blocks [1/0 Gauge to 4 Gauge]
- Dayton Audio RS180-4 7" Reference Woofers x2 [Front Doors]
- SEAS Prestige H1396-04 27TFFNC/G 1" Tweeters x2
- Peavey Low Rider [Black Widow] 18" Pro Audio Subwoofers x2
- Boston Acoustics GT-2300 & GT-475 Amplifiers
- Mini DSP w/DCI & Audio Tune
- Custom Infinite Trunk Baffles & Front Door Baffles


Engine:
- Injen CAI w/Custom 3" Bigger Filter & Wrapped w/Exhaust Wrap
- BNR Header & Downpipe
- 2.5" Straight pipe from downpipe to Y-pipe
- 2.25" Straight pipe from Y-pipe to bumper
- Universal Magnaflow muffler
- Trifecta Tune 91 Octane


Suspension/Wheels:
- Ultra Racing Upper Front Strut Tower Brace
- Ultra Racing Upper Rear Tower Brace
- Styluz m537 Satin Black 18x8.5" +40
- DDMWorks 3/16" Spacers Raw
- Plasti-Dipped Wheels Vintage Gold
- Blackworks Racing Extended Aluminum Lug Nuts [Red]
- Nitto Motivo 235/45/18




Future Plans:
- Coilovers [Being ordered by end of the month]
- Whiteline Rear Sway Bar [TBD]
- Big Brake Kit [TBD]


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

LunaticConcepts

Submission Name: Brad's Cruze ECO
Location: Austin, TX
Info: 2012 Cruze ECO
Stock Options: 6 spd, XM, all that jazz
Engine: Trifecta Tune, ZZP Intake, ZZP Race mid pipe, straight pipe to a Thrush muffler


Suspension: Full custom air ride setup, custom drilled hubs, rotors, and drums to a 5x114.3 Lug pattern


Wheels: XXR 531's 19x8.5 +35mm with Sickspeed spiked lug nuts


Interior: Painted interior trim, custom A-Pillar pods, custom c pillar pods, Still Hood Shift knob, Junction Produce Fusu knot, air pressure gauges in place of the stock information center above the radio 


Exterior: Debadged, painted bowties, rear window visor, Yakima Luggage rack, window tint, factory fog lamps, Switchback LED front blinkers, LED Rear blinkers. HID headlights and fog lights. 


Stereo: Soundstream VR730b head unit, DB Drive 7-band EQ, DB Drive pro audio 6.5's front and rear, DB Drive 'Super tweets' in the front doors, 2 pairs DB Drive 1" tweeters in the front pillars, B2 Audio Zero.3 sub amp, 2 B2 Audio HN10's in a 4th order bandpass tuned to 35hz, Jl Audio 360w 4 channel amp for the front stage, Audio Technix wiring and sound deadener.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA

2012 Cruze LS

CURRENT:
Gloss Black Roof
Gloss/Matte Black Chrome Trim
Black Diffuser Section
Black Lower Grill
8000k HID Headlights
2500k Halogen Fog Lights
Aftermarket Lip Spoiler
Limo Tint All Around
Black OEM 16" 1LT Alloys
LED Bulbs Inside and Out

FUTURE:
Roof Spoiler
19" Rotiform Cast BLQ Wheels
H&R Springs
Rear Diffuser w/ Quad Tip Exhaust


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*smorey78


Descriptive Thread Title: Nocturnal Cruze 

Name: Drew Smorey

Location: Lusby, Maryland

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T 6AT 1LT (23,000 miles) 

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Power Windows and Door Locks, Power Seats, Keyless Entry w/ Remote Start and Back up Sensors

Modifications: Eibach's, Drag DR-19's 18x7.5 w/ Continental Extreme 235/45 18" Tires, DDMworks Spacers, Ultra Racing bars +4, Trifecta Custom Water/Meth Tune, Snow Performance Water/Meth Kit with 60ml/mn Nozzle, Ported Intake, Injen CAI, ZZP FMIC, ZZP Big Brake Kit, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, AGT 6K HID Headlights, AGT 3K HID YELLOW Fog Lamps, Upgraded Head Light Harness, 3 Point 0 Gage Ground Kit, ASD Custom Shifter and 10% Tint, AEM Boost Gauge, AEM Wideband A/F Gauge, AEM Water/Meth Flow Gauge, Sport Pro Intercooler Temp Gauge, Black Plasti Dip all Chrome Trim, Red Plasti Dip Interior Trim, De-badged, Blue LED Interior Lights, Red LED under Hood Lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Custom LED DRL's, La Mans Stripes, Smoked Tail Lamps, LED Brake Lamps and Turn Signals, Blue LED Reverse Lights

Future plans: Bilstein Coilovers B14's, Sequence Quantum Spoiler, Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood

Ran 14.5 at 94mph on Custom Water/Meth tune


























































































*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> ajlskfhalksjdfasdf



What No Boobies ?

Seriously there should be more cruzens in contention , say like 8 ********


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

aaaaannnnnnddddddddd DONE!!!

1:30, all participants in the poll have had their full mod sheet & pics posted, so its time for bed.

Get to posting guys, and good luck to the poll members!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> What No Boobies ?
> 
> Seriously there should be more cruzens in contention , say like 8 ********


All COTM and MOTM winners were PM'd and had to respond to be entered. Keeps it to active members that should win.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey dude did you ever set yer alarm off yet the one under the hood , while you were diving in the back seat .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hardest decision yet.. Voted..good luck everyone


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Hardest decision yet.. Voted..good luck everyone


I agree, voted!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> All COTM and MOTM winners were PM'd and had to respond to be entered. Keeps it to active members that should win.


When someone wins twice in a year they take a spot away from someone winning it for the first time.. 

*Hints why I never enter, its almost like high school and a popularity contest along with entering a bone stock Cruze..


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> When someone wins twice in a year they take a spot away from someone winning it for the first time..
> 
> *Hints why I never enter, its almost like high school and a popularity contest along with entering a bone stock Cruze..


This isn't a performance car, like an Evo or a STI, nor is it a site like that, it's an Eco car so theoretically having performance parts doesn't really mean one should have more votes. From what I see COTM is from an appearance point of view. And when you did enter I did vote for you. White cars all the way!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You ever wonder why there are only like 20 VOTES cast ..
5000 and so other individuals just don't give a F what the few Goofer Balls can do to make a cruzen look like it had to have a Major surgery that costs $11000.00 to create .
Bravo Boys for sticking with your Mods and staying out of the Pokie ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am Voting for Smurfenstein , The Smurfboarding Goofer Ball that has done the most work on his cruzen to date . 

Good Luck .


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^

I'm surprised how long this took me...VOTED. Good luck and congrats to everyone on this poll!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WhiteAndBright said:


> When someone wins twice in a year they take a spot away from someone winning it for the first time..
> 
> *Hints why I never enter, its almost like high school and a popularity contest along with entering a bone stock Cruze..


You will never find out if you could win!  I think if we get more submissions, it would allow others to win. But since we don't have many who try, we have to allow them to resubmit. Otherwise it's dead.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another chance to Vote !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is Saturday so ​VOTE


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iKermit said:


> You will never find out if you could win!  I think if we get more submissions, it would allow others to win. But since we don't have many who try, we have to allow them to resubmit. Otherwise it's dead.


What turned me off was someone entered the COTM with a bone stock Cruze that they had owned for 3 days and **** near won the thing.. If I wanted to see something like that I would look out the window of my office at the 30 Cruzen we have on the lot.. I thought the point of a contest like this was to see what kind of creativity one could come up with.. I'm not posting this saying that I think my car is the best yada yada or saying it to be a dick or to start a whole big rant just posting my opinion..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> From what I see COTM is from an appearance point of view.


I absolutely agree, but when a bone stock Cruze **** near wins the thing its almost a joke..

P.S. -Thanks for the vote!! -White Cars all the way...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Tulsa , Put a Little Plaster Dip on her and Enter IT . Just sayin . 
Green looks good with white .. do you like green ?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> What turned me off was someone entered the COTM with a bone stock Cruze that they had owned for 3 days and **** near won the thing.. If I wanted to see something like that I would look out the window of my office at the 30 Cruzen we have on the lot.. I thought the point of a contest like this was to see what kind of creativity one could come up with.. I'm not posting this saying that I think my car is the best yada yada or saying it to be a dick or to start a whole big rant just posting my opinion..


I totally understand where you're coming from. Idk what makes up some peoples mind and why there's only 20 or so votes total. It's not that hard to look at a few cars and select one and vote, it's kinda sad sometimes.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from. Idk what makes up some peoples mind and why there's only 20 or so votes total. It's not that hard to look at a few cars and select one and vote, it's kinda sad sometimes.


Yep, not hard to take a few second to click a button and vote.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree, because we have threads of them with 100+ views and about an average of 20-30 votes total lol it's like really?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

We should really send a mass pm or email


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Like you guys said no one wants to vote but they sure as heck will start a new thread and complain some more..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Like you guys said no one wants to vote but they sure as heck will start a new thread and complain some more..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Xtreme is in the process of sending the mass pms, qnd they should be sent out tonight. If not I will be home tomorrow night and able to send the messages myself. Please refrain from arguing about who deserves the title and who doesn't. People have reasons tor their votes, there is no need to scorn their choices. No matter who wins, all participating members are worthy of the title, regardless of mods or not.

Besides. If Iroc had the money to burn like the rest of us, he would have a cruze that would drop jaws and... clothing... from a mile away.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We having a MOTM & COTM this Month ?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> We having a MOTM & COTM this Month ?


Yes, nomination & submission thfeads will be up tomorrow morning before I drive home. I figured that coty/moty should get a spotlight for a couple days. That and when I posted the polls I was on hotel internet and a bottle of happy juice, so it sort of slipped my mind lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Goofer Ball in the Snow riding 2x4's to the Local coffee drop spot !


,,​VOTE !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Get yer VOTES in !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in, good luck all!


----------



## kazuma89 (Dec 5, 2013)

i dont want to vote because i dont like any of them. and i sure as **** won't EVER vote for an autmatic. not gona bash, to each his own. they all def. look different in their own way. i like some stuff on the cars, but as a WHOLE, i don't like any. but good luck to all. only 4 entries is pretty thin though


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^Lol nice


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Atleast he has the :uhh::uhh::angry:s to speak out about his disdain for not being able to Vote !

So if you feel left behind and just downright depressed , never fear Smurf is Here . Now get with it and VOTE for a nominee ...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

kazuma89 said:


> i dont want to vote because i dont like any of them. and i sure as **** won't EVER vote for an autmatic. not gona bash, to each his own. they all def. look different in their own way. i like some stuff on the cars, but as a WHOLE, i don't like any. but good luck to all. only 4 entries is pretty thin though


Oh I'm sorry, I didn't know I was building my car to please you. Please tell me how I should spend my money to make you happy. I would absolutely LOVE to know...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

kazuma89 said:


> i dont want to vote because i dont like any of them. and i sure as **** won't EVER vote for an autmatic. *not gona bash...*


Glad you cleared that up... for a second there I mistook what you were saying as bashing. Silly me.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Glad you cleared that up... for a second there I mistook what you were saying as bashing. Silly me.


Naa man, everyone knows that as long as you say a variant of "No offense, but...", no one can get mad at you for what you say. Its the golden rule for preventing anyone from getting mad at you for bashing.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

kazuma89 said:


> i dont want to vote because i dont like any of them. and i sure as **** won't EVER vote for an autmatic. not gona bash, to each his own. they all def. look different in their own way. i like some stuff on the cars, but as a WHOLE, i don't like any. but good luck to all. only 4 entries is pretty thin though


To make this not offensive you need a smiley face and "lol"


And now a bump for votes!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

kazuma89 said:


> i dont want to vote because i dont like any of them. and i sure as **** won't EVER vote for an autmatic. not gona bash, to each his own. they all def. look different in their own way. i like some stuff on the cars, but as a WHOLE, i don't like any. but good luck to all. only 4 entries is pretty thin though


Sorry didn't know we all had race cars that need manual transmissions for a vote on appearance when the majority of Cruzes come auto from the factory...that's like saying I sure as **** won't vote for a 4 cylinder...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

HEY! Mine's a basically stock looking Eco with lowering springs, BUT IT HAS A MANUAL. Blue Angel FTW! Suckas!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> HEY! Mine's a basically stock looking Eco with lowering springs, BUT IT HAS A MANUAL. Blue Angel FTW! Suckas!


You sir shame us all! lol


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine is a manual lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

LunaticConcepts said:


> Mine is a manual lol


See! Too quick to judge the troll is.


----------



## Big Body (Jan 10, 2014)

Sexy beast!


----------



## DaDart (Jan 10, 2014)

Bagged Cruze FTMFW!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you have opened up this Forum today you might of recieved a PM from Smurf .

​Now you Need to VOTE !


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It has come to my attention that users have tried to persuade others to vote for them to win, including bribery, and asking friends outside of the forum to make an account for the sole purpose of voting for them. As a result I have closed this poll and thread until I figure out what I'm going to do, whether it is to make a new thread, or clean this one up.

I will state it here for the record though that this is unacceptable. This is a title that is EARNED, not won by whoever has the biggest group of fanboys at their disposal. Its plain wrong in general to try and bribe votes for something, I mean common guys show some respect for your fellow competitors, and yourself for that matter. Not to mention that this is a title given to you by the members of the Cruzetalk community, and votes from people who will never even contribute to this site will never be accepted, since they're not part of the community, and until they contribute, their say carries no weight here.

I'm posting this personally instead of Xtreme because I was the one who made this competition happen, and I'm more furious than he is because this is my baby that you guys are stomping on.

- Justin


----------

